# Firefox keeps on crashing

## s101

Hi there, kind of a newbie here. First of all, let me thank all the people posting here, for all the support they provide.

My problem is, Firefox keeps on segfaulting, apparently at random. When I run it, from terminal, it returns me:

```

error: line 5: bad flagvector

error: line 7: bad flagvector

error: line 9: bad flagvector

error: line 11: bad flagvector

error: line 13: bad flagvector

error: line 18: bad flagvector

error: line 23: bad flagvector

error: line 28: bad flagvector

```

and when it crashes, it simply states:

```

Segmentation fault

```

I've tried to rebuild both firefox and xulrunner, run emerge -uvaDN world, upgraded to 3.6.15, but still, nothing. Deleting the .mozilla folder didn't yield any result too.

I found a similar thread on this forum, and following the instructions, I recompiled glib, glibc and zlib with 

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

instead of:

[code

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

][/code]

This prevented firefox from crashing when I try to save an image, but it didn't solve the problem completely. Now, since the whole system was built with the CFLAGS set to "-O3", I'm quite sure the problem originates from a library called by firefox.

This is my emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.9.25 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5mn1W i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5mn1W-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_Q_720_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 09 Mar 2011 09:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2                                                                                                                                            

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)                                                                                                                

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"                                                                                                                                                   

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X X509 a52 aac acl acpi alsa bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gdk gdu gif gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 sse3 sse4 sse4a sse5 ssl ssse3 startup-notification subversion svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis wifi x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xft xml xorg xrandr xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev vesa nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Did anyone encountered the same problem? 

Oh, and sorry for my bad English  :Very Happy: 

----------

## audiodef

Now that you've changed your CFLAGS, run emerge -e world, and see if that helps.

----------

## rad_scorpion

Try and check your memory with memtest for corruption. You can emerge sys-apps/memtest86+ and add it to your boot loader configuration. The corrupted bits could be somewhere at the end of the last bank, and the firefox as a very memory consuming application could be the only thing that's using it.

----------

## s101

I emerged -e world, that surely took quite a long, but everything loosk to be fixed. 

Thanks a lot.

----------

